# Free 4G EE Sim Card With 100GB



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Sounds too good to be true but it is :doublesho:thumb:

*LINK*

Lasts for 2 months once activated, Not 100% sure if this will work with 3G though.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've ordered one. I've an EE 4G in car wifi hotspot dongle so it will come in handy for traveling. I've a sim inside already a 6Gb sim card as a spare which is valid for 90 days from activation should I need it but not have much cash on me. 

Thanks for the heads up fella.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Ordered, cheers OP👍


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently use 3 for my ipad data, at work. Let's see if it'll work. I like free stuff


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just ordered


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

These sim cards will also work in 3G devices going by what others have said, Also note once you receive then sim you need to activate it within 14 days (the only draw back to this i can think of)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You also get 3000000 emails a day after ordering


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> You also get 3000000 emails a day after ordering


Not had any here (yet anyway) even the spam box has only had it's usual 10 or so a day :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You also get 3000000 emails a day after ordering


I have had just the 1......for now


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really?

I got 7 within the first 5 minutes :|

Blocked the email address now :lol:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

T&C's state you have to top up £10?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

jomo said:


> T&C's state you have to top up £10?


£10 for 100Gb is an absolute bargain. Especially as £10 usually gets 1Gb.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

So will this work in ipads?

ordered, but it didnt ask what size sim card i needed??


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

jomo said:


> So will this work in ipads?
> 
> ordered, but it didnt ask what size sim card i needed??


I ordered one for daughters Sony Experia tablet and I was bemused as well at not being asked sim card size. Maybe it's one of those that can be cut down??


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

jomo said:


> So will this work in ipads?
> 
> ordered, but it didnt ask what size sim card i needed??


It'll be a dual sim (mine are) in that you snap the sim off the card, but can then snap off the surround to make it a micro sim.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Be very wary of anything from Tmobile/EE, they set up an account when I specifically stated i did not want one. They have no proper way of resolving issues and are rude and unhelpful. They also apparently do not accept incoming emails (I had a call recording from the conversation where I stated I did not want the contract and they apparently had no way of receiving it). They took money from my account without my permission, would not refund it and wanted to impose contract cancellation conditions on a contract I never agreed to. Eventually after a lot of calls, discussions and sarcasm they voided the contract and refunded my money by it was an experience I wouldn't want anyone to go through. Make sure you record any calls you have with them, they conveniently only record selected calls!

Worse company I have ever dealt with, ever.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Even if you only keep it for two months and bin it, you've still had 100Gb of data each month for two months for free.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

jomo said:


> T&C's state you have to top up £10?


Thats only if you want calls as well going by the picture posted, the internet on its own is free


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok update, got mine t .okay and popped it into ipad 2 3G and worms a treat!

Gonna get a few more before the offer ends.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

jomo said:


> Ok update, got mine t .okay and popped it into ipad 2 3G and worms a treat!
> 
> Gonna get a few more before the offer ends.


Same here received today :thumb:

Not much point getting a lot of sims for your self (unless you use a serious amount of data) as they need to be inserted into a device within 14 days apparently.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Got mine today. Put it into a 4G enabled Sony Experia tablet and works perfectly. No top up needed. 100Gb of data each month now until February. Fantastic.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky little link to a post I put up the other day for those traveling with family over this festive season.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351556


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

svended said:


> Cheeky little link to a post I put up the other day for those traveling with family over this festive season.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351556


Nice one 

There's also an offer inside the letter for a £49 + £10 top up for a Nokia Lumia 635 black or green. They seem to be around £100 elsewhere :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

This is great! I've just ordered!

I don't have a 3G iPad (never thought I'd put a SIM into it) but in the past I've created a hotspot from my phone and used that... this will be a bit of a nuisance swapping SIMs but 300Gb of free data! I'll put up with the hassle!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, mine came yesterday, straight into the iPad, I have a happy daughter on the school run. (Although I now hear Peppa Pig constantly.....)


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Update #2
The misses is moving house this weekend and has had the internet transfered to the new house so were without the net for the next few days.............so she thought, popped this sim into her iphone 5c and now she's got 4g 20mb+ internet!!!!

So so glad i got 2 of these.....


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Got mine & I also went for the 4g smart phone at £49.99 
It's a Nokia windows phone but at least I now have 3G at home and 4g for the kids to use when out & about ( they will try and use it as a hotspot for the iPods)


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Good to hear  

Getting roughly 15-20 mbps download & 3-6 mbps upload here on 3G

Compare that to BT 1-3 mbps download & 0.20-1.20 mbps upload.. Going to be hard going back after :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

*Similar offer back again...*

http://shop.ee.co.uk/campaigns/limi...MEC_D_N6580.136252.FACEBOOKUK&WT.tsrc=Display

Got mine today, Topped up £10 now i'm sorted till 5/8/2015 

(Offer ends 18th of June and the Sim must be activated within 2 weeks of receiving, So not much point in stockpiling them)


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Good to hear
> 
> *Getting roughly 15-20 mbps download & 3-6 mbps upload here on 3G*
> 
> Compare that to BT 1-3 mbps download & 0.20-1.20 mbps upload.. Going to be hard going back after :lol:


4G is here now and getting 33mbps Download - 18mbps Upload :argie::thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I got one of these the first time round 👍


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Used mine the other day when our internet went out for three days and it was actually faster than my TalkTalk internet connection before and since. Great little thing.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

They are doing it again... Just in time an all just finished my last 200GB sim last week.

http://shop.ee.co.uk/campaigns/christmas-sim-from-ee

£10 top up required same as before.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice. Just ordered another.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Ordered...my current 1 expires at the end of this month.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Last one i got of these i put in my ipad and got the free data without topping up, is that still the same with these new ones?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

jomo said:


> Last one i got of these i put in my ipad and got the free data without topping up, is that still the same with these new ones?


The last offer and this one requires a £10 top-up. The original offer if I recall you just needed to text a word to 150 or it was plug an play.


----------

